
SkipTheDishes Canceled Woman's Job Interview After She Asked About Pay - mattbgates
http://distractify.com/trending/2017/03/16/Z1OKivR/wages-benefits-canceled-interview
======
px1999
It was a reasonable email asking a reasonable question - and companies need to
be called out on this sort of bullshit or it's not going to change. I hate
renegotiating my own work conditions/package, but it's the conversation with
the single greatest impact on my quality of life.

Neither companies nor candidates should be afraid of discussing salary. It can
be awkward, but it's also really really important. As an employee, you trade
your time and skillset for remuneration. It shows an incredibly exploitative
attitude towards employees to respond in this way to what is effectively a
simple question.

"Culture fit" has little, if anything to do with money. More likely, they
cancelled her interview because they knew that if they wrote down their
intended pay/conditions she'd cancel first. If a company's scared to talk $$
with you, it's the biggest red flag there is. Only sketchy companies like
multilevel marketing (and apparently SkipTheDishes) try to pull these sorts of
shenanigans.

~~~
paulddraper
Yeah, she dodged a bullet.

------
flukus
This is just another random company that has their heads stuck up their arse
about culture. Not a single one of your employees cares about company culture,
they are the to get paid not to absorb company culture.

~~~
paulddraper
True, but I bet the company cares a lot about preserving the not-too-bright-
with personal-finances culture.

------
x1798DE
Good thing she asked! If that happens, they were probably going to give you an
insultingly low offer after you had invested a bunch of time in their
interview process.

------
myrandomcomment
What is the point even taking the time to interview if the comp is not in the
ball park? She is 100% right.

------
stuaxo
The companies behaviour makes no sense, who would start a job before knowing
what they pay is ?

------
iamed2
This incident was resolved: [http://globalnews.ca/news/3309437/skipthedishes-
says-sorry-t...](http://globalnews.ca/news/3309437/skipthedishes-says-sorry-
to-winnipeg-job-applicant/)

~~~
flukus
> As soon as we became aware of it on Monday, we reached out to Taylor to
> apologize for the email and reschedule her interview

Yes, I'm sure that interview will go fine and they won't find anymore "culture
fit" issues /s

------
wsp_nomad
This is pretty typical of Western Canada. I'm not shocked at all. You're
talking about an area of Canada that is all about oil, gas, and mining--
natural resources. The tech industry is non-existent out here with the
exception of Vancouver. I also heard that this particular company is notorious
for letting you go if you don't catch on quickly. If I were her, I'd run far
away from this joke of a tech company.

